# Indonesian: red



## kata2

Penjual Miras dan Alkohol Disikat | Balikpapan Pos

" ............ “Pelaku (Asis, Red) masih diambil keterangannya oleh penyidik kami. Sementara sejumlah barang bukti berupa miras serta ratusan botol alkohol berbagai ukuran kemasan, disita sebagai barang bukti,” ungkap Kapolres Kukar AKBP Fadillah Zulkarnaen didampingi Kapolsek Kota Bangun, Iptu Choriyan kepada wartawan. ............."

*What does "red" mean? *


----------



## Rani_Author

Red: the abbreviation of "redaksi". A team works in publishing field to manage any works from selecting works, editing them, until to publish them.

The "Red" usually is written in any text to show that the word which is put in the brackets are editor's, not the writer's one. The editors do it to explain what isn't too clear to read and understand by the readers.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Kurma Medjool

Nyimak sob, semoga saya bukan penjual miras . salam kenal sob


----------



## kata2

Kurma Medjool said:


> Nyimak sob, semoga saya bukan penjual miras . salam kenal sob



Thanks for your reply. 

What does "sob" mean?


----------



## Kurma Medjool

sob is sobat/kawan/teman or friend


----------



## Rani_Author

Kurma Medjool said:


> Nyimak sob, semoga saya bukan penjual miras . salam kenal sob



Jelas bukan penjual miras. Karena, di profilnya tercantum jelas, akan berjualan kurma unik. Hehe.... Bercanda, Kawan. Jangan dimasukkan hati! ^_^

Salam dari "penjual kata dan buku" di sebuah sudut Probolinggo. 

Good luck buat pengembangan tanamannya ya! Semoga berguna bagi nusa dan bangsa!


----------



## kata2

Kurma Medjool said:


> sob is sobat/kawan/teman or friend



*Thanks for your reply again. 

I have learnt a new word "sobat". *


----------



## Kurma Medjool

Rani_Author said:


> Jelas bukan penjual miras. Karena, di profilnya tercantum jelas, akan berjualan kurma unik. Hehe.... Bercanda, Kawan. Jangan dimasukkan hati! ^_^
> 
> Salam dari "penjual kata dan buku" di sebuah sudut Probolinggo.
> 
> Good luck buat pengembangan tanamannya ya! Semoga berguna bagi nusa dan bangsa!


Amin..... semoga apa yang kita lakukan bermanfaat bagi nusa, bangsa dan dunia  salam dari Gresik east java


----------

